# Best String Trimmer?



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Looking for recommendations here. I have a 5+ year old Troy Bill 4 cycle weed eater I'm going to replace. It's been a piece of junk but I've nursed it along for 2-3 extra seasons. I have a lot of the trimmer plus attachments including a blower, edger and pole saw so ideally looking for something compatible. Looking for pros and cons of going 2 cycle instead and then what brand you guys have had success with. On mine, the pull start broke so I have to start with a drill, it leaks oil, the muffler basically broke off, just in very bad shape so looking for something well built. I'm willing to pay so interested in pros and cons of Stihl, Husqvarna, Honda, Craftsmen, or any other brand I may be missing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have the Stihl KombiMotor system with several attachments.

I bought the KM111R first, thinking it would be all I needed for weed whacking and edging.

Then I bought a Stihl bed redefiner. It almost stalled out the KM111R when I hit some wet clay, so...I bought the 33% more powerful KM131R and it runs the bed redefiner with ease.

Right now the KM131R is powering my stick edger (straight shaft) and the KM111R does my trimming.

I also bought the articulating hedge trimmer, and an extension shaft to reach higher branches.

I have no issues with mine so far (three years) and I have an older Stihl backpack blower as well.

You need to pay attention to the starting procedure - it really makes a difference on firing it up.

And I recently bought a BG59 handheld blower, for getting into tight spots where the backpack model is a bit cumbersome. It makes short work of quick clean ups, and blowing off my mowers.

I would buy a Stihl, and I have put a lot of money where my mouth is on that. These things rule!

The KombiMotor system is a great value - it can get you a lot of tools and versatility to do work.

Echo, Husqvarna, and Honda all make good trimmers, too. But for me, give me the Stihls, please. :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Can't go wrong with Stihl or Echo. I use a Milwaukee M18 with quick lock or whatever it's called for string trimmer and edger attachments.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

SSE Dad said:


> Looking for recommendations here. I have a 5+ year old Troy Bill 4 cycle weed eater I'm going to replace. It's been a piece of junk but I've nursed it along for 2-3 extra seasons. I have a lot of the trimmer plus attachments including a blower, edger and pole saw so ideally looking for something compatible. Looking for pros and cons of going 2 cycle instead and then what brand you guys have had success with. On mine, the pull start broke so I have to start with a drill, it leaks oil, the muffler basically broke off, just in very bad shape so looking for something well built. I'm willing to pay so interested in pros and cons of Stihl, Husqvarna, Honda, Craftsmen, or any other brand I may be missing. Thanks in advance!


Regarding compatibility, this is from the Troybilt site.



Not sure if your accessories will work with either Stihl, Husqvarna, or Echo.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

All of the issues you described sound like easy and inexpensive DIY repairs. I would learn how to fix the one you have. A couple youtube videos should get you squared away. If you have to buy a new one, I would get one that you are willing to learn how to repair.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> All of the issues you described sound like easy and inexpensive DIY repairs. I would learn how to fix the one you have. A couple youtube videos should get you squared away. If you have to buy a new one, I would get one that you are willing to learn how to repair.


In general I agree with you. I consider myself fairly handy and willing to work on stuff. This thing is very far gone. The gear that turned the pull start disintegrated and left metal shards all over my yard, that's when I had to revert to starting it with a drill. The plastic casing that held in the muffler is totally melted. I can continue to use it but looking for something powerful that isn't a chore. Not so much that I'm not handy, but I've had this thing for awhile and want something better.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

STIHL is about the best. I'm a big fan of the 131r kombi system.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> STIHL is about the best. I'm a big fan of the 131r kombi system.


Thanks for the recommendation. Are they exclusively sold at Stihl dealers or Northern tool type places?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

SSE Dad said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > STIHL is about the best. I'm a big fan of the 131r kombi system.
> ...


Stihl has a 2 year consumer warranty. Echo has a 5 year consumer warranty. The relationship on here is like Chevy vs. Ford. Lots of opinions.

However, you wanted something that was compatible with your existing attachments??? :?


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

SSE Dad said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > STIHL is about the best. I'm a big fan of the 131r kombi system.
> ...


Ace Hardware carries Stihl, at least in my area.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> SSE Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Noob said:
> ...


Yea at first that was a consideration but I really just want something quality, even if it ends up costing me more.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

SSE Dad said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> > STIHL is about the best. I'm a big fan of the 131r kombi system.
> ...


Northern Tool is a STIHL retailer/dealer. They should have them.

STIHL tools sold in the US are typically made in America too. I like that.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think you can go wrong with either Stihl or Echo as they both offer an interchangeable tool system. You can also look at some of the other higher end lawn tools like Shindaiwa or RedMax, I'm just not sure what they offer in terms of tool systems. I think even Husqvarna makes a tool system and they seem to be of decent quality. If you want a battery tool system then I would look at EGO which is sold at Lowe's now.

Just FYI on Stihl, I think if you buy a six pack of the Ultra Premium Oil when you buy your power tool they will up the Warranty to 5 years and also don't expect to get any discount on the price you see in the store. What you see is what you are going to pay unless you luck out and the dealer is feeling nice that day  Stihl does have an occasional sale but they are far and few between and you can only get parts for your Stihl from a Stihl dealer and not online (except for the occasional service parts like spark plugs and filters......)


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with either Stihl or Echo as they both offer an interchangeable tool system. You can also look at some of the other higher end lawn tools like Shindaiwa or RedMax, I'm just not sure what they offer in terms of tool systems. I think even Husqvarna makes a tool system and they seem to be of decent quality. If you want a battery tool system then I would look at EGO which is sold at Lowe's now.
> 
> Just FYI on Stihl, I think if you buy a six pack of the Ultra Premium Oil when you buy your power tool they will up the Warranty to 5 years and also don't expect to get any discount on the price you see in the store. What you see is what you are going to pay unless you luck out and the dealer is feeling nice that day  Stihl does have an occasional sale but they are far and few between and you can only get parts for your Stihl from a Stihl dealer and not online (except for the occasional service parts like spark plugs and filters......)


Good info, thanks!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have a Shindaiwa trimmer and absolutely love it, can't remember model number off hand but it is built very well and plenty power. They do make models that can change ends to different things. One thing to consider is Echo and Shindaiwa are the same company, with Shindaiwa being the more pro line and I believe with slightly beefier components than even the Echo pro line. But if you put the two side by side you can see on the engine they are the same just one red and one orange.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

I am not sure if the Trimmerplus line of attachments will fit the big name brands. I found some information that they may fit, but it won't fit correctly and there could be premature wear.

I just picked up the Milwaukee quick-lok system and love it. I already had the power tools, so it was the main reason I went with Milwaukee over Ego. The downside is that you are required to use their attachments at this point.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I like my Stihl stuff. I sold the KM131R powerhead, and am awaiting the KMA135R electric powerhead. I got the battery powered blower, and the THREE HUNDRED DOLLAR BATTERY AND HUNDRED DOLLAR CHARGER for it, so I figured I might as well go all electric. I'll let yall know how the electric powerhead is once I get it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Also, most of us use a landscaping blade rather than a string trimmer. Or a lot of us anyway. Rotary Scissors is the other name you'll see.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

BobRoss said:


> I am not sure if the Trimmerplus line of attachments will fit the big name brands. I found some information that they may fit, but it won't fit correctly and there could be premature wear.
> 
> I just picked up the Milwaukee quick-lok system and love it. I already had the power tools, so it was the main reason I went with Milwaukee over Ego. The downside is that you are required to use their attachments at this point.


Yea, looking like I may have to bite the bullet on a different system.


----------



## Josh (Aug 8, 2018)

I have the Stihl FS94R and the Kawasaki KTFR27A. Both are fantastic trimmers. The Kawasaki is lighter but I really like being able to dial up or down the power with the FS94R.

That being said, I'd take an Ego with a couple of 5ah batteries over both of those.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm a Stihl guy. I have an FS90 (I think), and I've had it for not quite ten years. It still starts on the first pull, and have never done a single maintenance or other repair to it. I use ethanol free gas, mixed with Stihl's synthetic oil mix (gray bottle).


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SSE Dad said:


> Looking for recommendations here. *I have a 5+ year old Troy Bill 4 cycle weed eater I'm going to replace. It's been a piece of junk but I've nursed it along for 2-3 extra seasons.* I have a lot of the trimmer plus attachments including a blower, edger and pole saw so ideally looking for something compatible. Looking for pros and cons of going 2 cycle instead and then what brand you guys have had success with. On mine, the pull start broke so I have to start with a drill, it leaks oil, the muffler basically broke off, just in very bad shape so looking for something well built. I'm willing to pay so interested in pros and cons of Stihl, Husqvarna, Honda, Craftsmen, or any other brand I may be missing. Thanks in advance!


Unfortunately, your user experience is typical. 

From the Cub Cadet website:



> Connects to all attachment-capable Troy-Bilt, Remington, Yard Machines, Craftsman, Bolens, Hyper Tough, Snapper and Cub Cadet string trimmer power heads that accept TrimmerPlus® attachments.


Options:

1: Buy another powerhead and carry-on for another 4-5 years with your existing attachments. It's kinda like signing up for a second kick in the groin :bd: but if you're invested in the attachment system, it's possibly the least expensive way forward. Some quick internet browsing suggests that Ryobi 40V battery powerheads ->might<- accept your attachments...

2: Sell your attachments and switch to EGo, Makita, Milwaukee (for electric) or Echo, Stihl, Husqvarna (for gas).

Side Note: Honda and Makita both make decent 4-stroke powerheads (that do not required premixed fuel) and have most of the attachments you might want. The attachment variety pales however compared to competitors like Stihl or Echo. Up to you if that matters. Notably absent are options for bed re-definers and blowers. (Honda's blower doesn't look very capable...)

Regarding switching to 2-cycle:

As you've experienced, it's not a given that a 4-cycle engine is more reliable than a 2-cycle. It's about the quality of that engine. Contrary to the marketing on entry level 4-stroke handhelds, most of the bad rap a 2-cycle gets is from department/box-store equipment where the rubber components melt to goo, and vinyl fuel lines/primer bulbs harden/crack in 2-3 years, necessitating repairs. If quality materials are used to repair, the same tools often last much longer post-repair than the original design life.

FYI - most Stihl KM series powerheads are actually four-stroke engines that run mixed gas, similar to a two stroke. The exceptions would be the KM56 and KM94, which are both 2-cycle.

Final thoughts:

Your user profile shows a 5000 sq ft lawn. You probably would be very, very happy with today's battery-powered handheld landscape tools. If you abandon the TrimmerPlus platform, stick to EGo or the professional tool brands like Makita, Milwaukee, or even Dewalt. If you want to stick with gas, run the canned pre-mix fuel sold everywhere 2-cycle tools are sold. Yeah, it's $20+ a gallon, but you're only going to use 1-2 gallons a year and you won't see any storage or mix ratio-related headaches. Bonus tip: I run the 40:1 (green can) in everything I've got. Chainsaws, Trimmers, Blowers, all of it. The manual calls for 50:1 but 40:1 isn't hurting anything and my hopped-up Stihl saws appreciate the extra oil for the bottom end bearings.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

@MasterMech Good post and I agree on everything except to be careful with running a richer oil mixture on 2 strokes. 50:1 to 40:1 might not be an issue, but a bigger jump on a cold day like chainsaws in the winter could seize the engine. Running a richer oil mixture without carb adjustments leans out the fuel mixture and can cause a 2-stroke to run hot. Especially in the winter when the air is denser.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone, I bit the bullet and went to a local dealer today and bought the Stihl Kombi system. I had to call 4 places to find someone who had the KM 131 R in stock. I went that route so I could get the bed redefiner which was an attractive tool once I started researching it more and more. It was an investment but it sounds like most everyone has had a good experience with them. Thanks for the all the advice, I think I'm going to be happy with this setup.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SSE Dad said:


> Thanks everyone, I bit the bullet and went to a local dealer today and bought the Stihl Kombi system. I had to call 4 places to find someone who had the KM 131 R in stock. I went that route so I could get the bed redefiner which was an attractive tool once I started researching it more and more. It was an investment but it sounds like most everyone has had a good experience with them. Thanks for the all the advice, I think I'm going to be happy with this setup.


After your first year with it, either DIY or take it in to have the valves adjusted. You don't need to do this every year but adjusting them once after the engine break-in is complete will keep it running, and starting, at it's best. It takes a novice 30 mins at most to do, including head scratching and a beer break.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

SSE Dad said:


> Thanks everyone, I bit the bullet and went to a local dealer today and bought the Stihl Kombi system. I had to call 4 places to find someone who had the KM 131 R in stock. I went that route so I could get the bed redefiner which was an attractive tool once I started researching it more and more. It was an investment but it sounds like most everyone has had a good experience with them. Thanks for the all the advice, I think I'm going to be happy with this setup.


The bed redefiner works well. I have one. Tip; don't just let off the throttle when your bring the tool out of the ground. Ease off the throttle before taking the load off the tool. The tool head is so heavy it can loosen itself via inertia when there is no load.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> SSE Dad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone, I bit the bullet and went to a local dealer today and bought the Stihl Kombi system. I had to call 4 places to find someone who had the KM 131 R in stock. I went that route so I could get the bed redefiner which was an attractive tool once I started researching it more and more. It was an investment but it sounds like most everyone has had a good experience with them. Thanks for the all the advice, I think I'm going to be happy with this setup.
> ...


Good advice, thanks! Blew the driveway off this evening, can't wait to try the rest.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

congrats!


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I came here to suggest a Husqvarna trimmer but I see you've already made a purchase. I've been using my Husky for 5 years now with zero issues and it's compatible with the Trimmers plus attachments.


----------



## SSE Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

quattljl said:


> I came here to suggest a Husqvarna trimmer but I see you've already made a purchase. I've been using my Husky for 5 years now with zero issues and it's compatible with the Trimmers plus attachments.


I appreciate the recommendation!


----------

